# How does one become a Mod?



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

As above how does one get the duty of being a Mod? I spend most of the day on here and wouldn't mind helping out if needed.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Speak to KMPowell.

I've asked and offered many times, including taking a special interest in policing the f/s section but all falling on deaf ears


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> I've asked and offered many times, including taking a special interest in policing the f/s section but all falling on deaf ears


Nothing has fallen on deaf ears mate - you openly admitted to not having time to visit the forum very often due to your hectic work/homelife, which isn't an ideal situation for a mod.

@everbody - At the moment we have enough mods, but when a mod position crops up many factors are considered for candidates.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > I've asked and offered many times, including taking a special interest in policing the f/s section but all falling on deaf ears
> ...


Yeah, sorry mate, that did come accross totally wrong and I didnt think too much.

Yes my circs did change and I have less time but I am around more than I was at one time and can look in the days now and again and most nights tho.

Sorry if what I said was a bit unfair.

Cam


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks you for the answer. If you ever need any help in the future I would love to.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

You are about 40 years too late, i don't think mods have been around since the 60's. :lol:


----------

